# Turkey lease needed real bad!!!



## Flintridge (Feb 29, 2016)

I know its getting real close to the start of the season but if anyone has a turkey lease available in W/NW GA let me know.  Live in Cherokee County so looking for somewhere to hunt that's under an hour drive.  Responsible hunter who will respect your land or club.


----------



## Flintridge (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Flintridge (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Flintridge (Mar 15, 2016)

Bump


----------

